# New Website Review



## LIPainters (Oct 5, 2013)

Just lauched my website a couple weeks ago.
Not yet complete (they never are) but funtional.
Please provide any comments and suggestions for improvement you may have.
Thanks!


----------



## everythinginteriorVT (Oct 6, 2013)

*feedback on website.*

Hi there. Looked at your website. You asked for feedback. I think it is a nice website, but maybe a bit busy. The home page is attractive but almost too many colors going on. You also have a lot of links on the home page, the ones on the very top, then a menu bar going across (Interior Painting, etc.) and the ones on the side. Can you do a drop down menu and organize it? I like the way you have photos moving in and out to show your work. While you give a lot of good information, there may be too much text. I also am not sure how large your crew is. I see some big equipment, but at the same time you seem like a small company.

Anyway, you did a good job. That's my 2 cents!!

Patrick


----------



## PretorPrecise (Dec 28, 2013)

LIPainters said:


> Just lauched my website a couple weeks ago.
> Not yet complete (they never are) but funtional.
> Please provide any comments and suggestions for improvement you may have.
> Thanks!


Did you do it yourself? If so, good job. I think I would just be choosier with the amount of images I use, more images takes longer to load which reduces Google's favor and people don't like to wait. Other than that the content looks good.

I prefer clean and simple myself, it helps the images pop out better and faster to load.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I took a quick look at your home page. I think you have way to many colors on the left side menu, the rest looks pretty good. Who did your site?


----------



## Monstertruck (Oct 26, 2013)

I like it best just before the paint cans on the perimeter load.
Then it gets too busy for this simpleton.
Other than that, I think it's good.


----------

